# Alright. What are your motivation tricks?



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Cause I suck. 

I want to get into really good shape, and there will be one day when I can do push-ups and situps and planks and side planks until I can't move, and then the other 90% of the time, I just feel too lazy. 

I'm recovering from knee surgery at the moment, so no running for now (which is sad, cause I looooooooooove running). 

What are your motivation tricks?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

If I so much as bring a twinkie to the barn anymore I get attacked. -pout-

Soooo yeah. LOL That's part of it, telling people, and I'm (un)fortunate enough to have a trainer who hates it when I eat badly. I have to sneak snacks in my bride bag these days, sshhh, don't tell her :lol:

Also, I find ways to do the stuff with my horses. I'd go jogging with Ruger before he was broke. I would find a flat trail and have him trot next to me while I jogged. For things like push ups I would do the "wall kind" off Selena :rofl: 

Otherwise I pretty much suck too so I'm subbing for better ideas because my horses are sick of me using them as exersize equipment


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I do things that I either find fun or not too annoying to do. For example, 4 days a week after work I go to Curves and do the circuit. It's only 30 minutes. For a more enjoyable workout, I do Zumba, 5days a week or so, and I bellydance 2 times a week. Ill sometimes go mountain biking with my husband when the trails are good.

If you're struggling to work out, you probably need a different activity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kido (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, you've got to do something you like. I like Tae Bo, so I can stick to it 3 - 4 times a week. My motivation is to feel better about myself and I also do it for my horse! I do ride better when I'm at a certain weight and my body is in fairly good shape, because my core works better. So, whenever I don't feel like exercising, I remind myself that I'm doing it to be able to be a better horse owner and rider.


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Have confidence in yourself, dear! 
Don't say that ya suck!! Tell yourself that you don't suck, but that you are awesome and that you can do whatever you put your mind to. 
Realize the shape that you can achieve with patience, dedication, and motivation. 
Do it for yourself, for God, for your horses, whoever will motivate you most.  God bless and happy workouts!


----------

